#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Орфография как закон природы

## Юй Кан

Кому не лень себя потестить -- вот забавный интерактивный диктант "Орфография как закон природы" от Дм. Быкова.

----------

Aion (17.03.2012), AndyZ (16.03.2012), Chhyu Dorje (17.03.2012), Ersh (16.03.2012), Galina (18.03.2012), Pema Sonam (17.03.2012), Sforza (16.03.2012), Vladiimir (17.03.2012), Алевлад (17.03.2012), Алексей Каверин (17.03.2012), Аминадав (17.03.2012), Вова Л. (17.03.2012), Иван Горяинов (19.03.2012), Сергей Ч (17.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

О !
То что доктор прописал. Спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Стабильность - признак мастерства. Если медитирующий покидает медитацию, иедитация не покидает медитирующего, так и таллант - никуда не исчезает  :Kiss: 

"Орфографических ошибок: 10
Пунктуационных ошибок: 17
Оценка: 2"

----------

Chhyu Dorje (17.03.2012)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

За тест спасибо, но автор говорит о законе природы, сам не ведая причин позиционирования правил. Такой природный подход открывает новые границы, а не закрывает их. Есть много особенностей языка и психики, которые косвенно влияют на развитие орфографических и фонетических особенностей стиля речи. Все относительно ...

----------


## Йонтен Цо

Еще бы вспомнить школьные правила.... твердое "два", 
 Орфографических ошибок: 6
 Пунктуационных ошибок: 8
 Оценка: 2
 Но мне больше нравится тест про Агриппину Саввишну, которая подчевала тайного советника коллежского асессора Аполлона Григорьевича  винегретом .... 
 ну и так далее

----------

Алевлад (17.03.2012)

----------


## Йонтен Цо

О! нашла забористый диктантик на эту тему:
Вблизи асимметричных зарослей конопляника и жимолости с камушка на камушек порхал легкомысленный воробышек, а на прилежно оштукатуренной колоссальной дощатой террасе, искусно задрапированной гобеленами с дефензивой кронштадтского инфантерийского батальона, нагонявшего некогда панику на боливийскую беспилотную кавалерию, под искусственным антикварным абажуром, закамуфлированным под эксцентричный марокканский минарет, веснушчатая безъязыкая падчерица вдовствующего протоиерея Агриппина Саввична, рассеянно внимая тирадам нимало не удивлённого провинциального пропагандиста, вдругорядь потчевала под какофонический аккомпанемент аккордеона с виолончелью и беспричинный плач росомахи винегретом со снетками, калифорнийскими моллюсками, фаршированным анчоусами бланманже в шоколаде, можжевеловым вареньем и прочими искусно приготовленными яствами свояченика — коллежского асессора, околоточного надзирателя и индифферентного ловеласа, небезызвестного Фаддея Аполлинарьевича Парашютова, сидевшего на оттоманке, расстегнув иссиня-черный сюртук, растопырив пальцы левой руки и засунув безымянный палец правой подмышку...

----------


## Шавырин



----------

Bob (17.03.2012), Ersh (18.03.2012), Иван Горяинов (19.03.2012), Оскольд (17.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2012)

----------


## Алевлад

Вашу мать беспокоит отсутствие денег.

----------


## Нико

Ничего себе, мне тройку поставили! Ну и тестик, однако.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ничего себе, мне тройку поставили! Ну и тестик, однако.


Когда мне вкинули этот тест, нараз отклонил, ибо и лень всё расставлять и вообще: ну, получу, положим, трояк, и что дальше, если сам знаю о несовершенстве своих знаний даже просто русского, уж не говоря о вечных проблемах с пунктуацией, которые не раз старался и стараюсь убрать при набивке переводов?
Дополнительно пояснил, что рассчитывать на трояк -- резоннее всего, чтоб не мнить о себе лишнего. : ) За что был обозван хитрованом. : ))
Так вот, вчера на ночь -- уже совсем никакой после работы над Лалитавистарой -- всё же, рискнул. Трояк и поставило.
Спасиб, как говорится, за отрезвляющий прохладный душ, было полезно. : )

----------

Нико (18.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Когда мне вкинули этот тест, нараз отклонил, ибо и лень всё расставлять и вообще: ну, получу, положим, трояк, и что дальше, если сам знаю о несовершенстве своих знаний даже просто русского, уж не говоря о вечных проблемах с пунктуацией, которые не раз старался и стараюсь убрать при набивке переводов?
> Дополнительно пояснил, что рассчитывать на трояк -- резоннее всего, чтоб не мнить о себе лишнего. : ) За что был обозван хитрованом. : ))
> Так вот, вчера на ночь -- уже совсем никакой после работы над Лалитавистарой -- всё же, рискнул. Трояк и поставило.
> Спасиб, как говорится, за отрезвляющий прохладный душ, было полезно. : )


Я просто не понимаю, где я могла совершить одну орфографическую ошибку и 6 пунктуационных.
Мне всегда казалось,как лингвисту и редактору, что с грамотностью у меня всё в порядке. Правда, очепятки бывают часто.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я просто не понимаю, где я могла совершить одну орфографическую ошибку и 6 пунктуационных.
> Мне всегда казалось,как лингвисту и редактору, что с грамотностью у меня всё в порядке. Правда, очепятки бывают часто.


Так там же после проверки ясно указывается красным, где чего накосячено, и если тронуть красную метку, даётся правильный вариант... : )

----------


## Нико

> Так там же после проверки ясно указывается красным, где чего накосячено, и если тронуть красную метку, даётся правильный вариант... : )


Увы, уже закрыла эту штуку.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Ура, тройка!

----------

Оскольд (18.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Послала ссылку своей подруге, ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОМУ КОРРЕКТОРУ с образованием филфак МГУ, так она тоже там тройку получила. Видимо, у автора теста проблемы с грамотностью.

----------


## Нико

Послала ссылку своей подруге, ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНОМУ КОРРЕКТОРУ с образованием филфак МГУ, так она тоже там тройку получила. Видимо, у автора теста проблемы с грамотностью. 

Просто она лучше всех нас русским языком владеет. Ответственно заявляю.

----------


## Greedy

> Видимо, у автора теста проблемы с грамотностью.


Не, это голословно.
Вот если Вы приведёте конкретные места, где автор теста допустил ошибки, тогда да.

----------

Vladiimir (18.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Увы, уже закрыла эту штуку.


И петерь ужо никак не войти в эту штуку дважды, чтобы конкретно и профессионально уличить в безграмотности коварного автора теста? : )
А то ведь придётся звать Бао, русский знающего в совершенстве, и тогда уж никому мало не будет, включая редакторов и корректоров... %)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> И петерь ужо никак не войти в эту штуку дважды, чтобы конкретно и профессионально уличить в безграмотности коварного автора теста? : )
> А то ведь придётся звать Бао, русский знающего в совершенстве, и тогда уж никому мало не будет, включая редакторов и корректоров... %)


Ну... Мне лень входить в эту штуку дважды. Сорри

----------


## Нико

Ну там просто в одном месте вместо двоеточия, по всем правилам русского языка, должна была стоять точка с запятой. Даже опции такой не было. И так далее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Ну там просто в одном месте вместо двоеточия, по всем правилам русского языка, должна была стоять точка с запятой. Даже опции такой не было. И так далее.


Нет там такого.
К диктанту прикреплён файлик, в котором объясняются все знаки, использованные в тесте

----------

Vladiimir (18.03.2012), Аминадав (19.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Неважно уже. Правила русского языка постоянно меняются. Этот человек не самый надёжный в данном смысле.

----------


## Greedy

> Этот человек не самый надёжный в данном смысле.


Так _этот человек_ и не претендует на авторство правил.
В качестве источника там указаны:
- Правила русской орфографии и пунктуации. Полный академический справочник / Под ред. В. В. Лопатина. М., 2007 (2-е изд. М., 2009).
- Розенталь Д.Э. Справочник по орфографии и пунктуации (любое издание).

И подробно расписано, почему именно так, а не иначе. С указанием альтернативных вариантов.

----------

Vladiimir (18.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Грамнацисты нанесли очередной удар.

----------

Bob (19.03.2012), Fyodor (20.03.2012), Нико (19.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Грамнацисты нанесли очередной удар.




Да? : )

----------

Алевлад (19.03.2012), Аминадав (19.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да? : )


Да, пацан ещё огорчается из-за ерунды.

PS сам не учасвствовал в отражении грамнацистской атаки  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (20.03.2012), Оскольд (19.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я просто не понимаю, где я могла совершить одну орфографическую ошибку и 6 пунктуационных.


*Нико*, я могу с уверенностью сказать, где именно. 

1. Вы написали "Московский университет" - это и было принято за ошибку. Но здесь - явная чепуха. Дело в том, что в Москве университетов-то очень много: МГУ, Патриса Лумумбы (или как он там сейчас), МВД... даже МИФИ официально пишется как "МИФИ, государственный университет". 

К глубочайшему сожалению, сейчас практически все "грамотеи" (наверное, исключительно из-за большого пиитета к своим вузам) пишут исключительно так: "Окончил ВУЗ (ужас, все прописные!): Мухосранский Коммерческий Университет Бытового Обслуживания Населения" и т.п. 

Поэтому писать "Московский университет" с прописной (без конкретизации вуза) - это ошибка. А вот составитель диктанта считает иначе.

2. Шесть пунктуационных - я эту догадку тоже проверил сам: это шесть "интонационных" знаков препинания, "отграничивающих" три вводных слова. И тут получается смешно: с одной стороны, составитель диктанта пишет, что "начали ставить запятые ... где они вообще не нужны", с другой - сам же их и ставит. Ну так вот: я специально не(!) стал их расставлять, чтобы проверить - будет ли это воспринято за ошибку. Оказалось да, так оно и есть.

Так что успокойтесь - с грамотностью у Вас все в порядке.  :Smilie:  Хотел было сохранить скрин после прохождения теста (с ошибками), но не позволял 10-дюймовый экран нетбука, элементарно все не поместилось на одном экране.

P.S. По образованию - филолог и журналист, в том числе работал издательским редактором.

----------

Оскольд (19.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> *Нико*, я могу с уверенностью сказать, где именно. 
> 
> 1. Вы написали "Московский университет" - это и было принято за ошибку. Но здесь - явная чепуха. Дело в том, что в Москве университетов-то очень много: МГУ, Патриса Лумумбы (или как он там сейчас), МВД... даже МИФИ официально пишется как "МИФИ, государственный университет". 
> 
> К глубочайшему сожалению, сейчас практически все "грамотеи" (наверное, исключительно из-за большого пиитета к своим вузам) пишут исключительно так: "Окончил ВУЗ (ужас, все прописные!): Мухосранский Коммерческий Университет Бытового Обслуживания Населения" и т.п. 
> 
> Поэтому писать "Московский университет" с прописной (без конкретизации вуза) - это ошибка. А вот составитель диктанта считает иначе.
> 
> 2. Шесть пунктуационных - я эту догадку тоже проверил сам: это шесть "интонационных" знаков препинания, "отграничивающих" три вводных слова. И тут получается смешно: с одной стороны, составитель диктанта пишет, что "начали ставить запятые ... где они вообще не нужны", с другой - сам же их и ставит. Ну так вот: я специально не(!) стал их расставлять, чтобы проверить - будет ли это воспринято за ошибку. Оказалось да, так оно и есть.
> ...


Вау, какие люди тут у нас на форуме! Спасибо, Вы меня успокоили. Писать "московский университет" -- явная чушь.

----------


## Eternal Jew

?!

В смысле?

----------


## Нико

> ?!
> 
> В смысле?


Что "в смысле"? Вам был сделан комплимент от меня.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Это спасибо большое,  :Smilie:  но я вот об этом, немного не понял:




> Писать "московский университет" -- явная чушь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Поэтому писать "Московский университет" с прописной (без конкретизации вуза) - это ошибка. А вот составитель диктанта считает иначе.


А вот тут уже начинается контекст, в котором речь идёт о периоде Великой Отечественной, когда (и ещё долго-долго после) МГУ был единственным в Москве универом. Стало быть, ссылаться в оправдание такой ошибки на нынешнюю "универси-те-ти-за-ци-ю" (трудное слово %) не только моск. ВУЗов уместно, конечно же, но токмо для самооправдания. : )




> 2. Шесть пунктуационных - я эту догадку тоже проверил сам: это шесть "интонационных" знаков препинания, "отграничивающих" три вводных слова. И тут получается смешно: с одной стороны, составитель диктанта пишет, что "начали ставить запятые ... где они вообще не нужны", с другой - сам же их и ставит.


Право слово ну зачем же действительно ставить к примеру запятые там где их положено ставить по правилам русского языка если куда проще везде и всегда набивать всё без них оставаясь глубоко убеждённым: "с русским языком у меня я уверен все в порядке"? : ))




> P.S. По образованию - филолог и журналист, в том числе работал издательским редактором.


Тогда, во избежание любых посяганий на честь мундира и вообще, должны бы знать универсальную отмазку им. Д. Хармса: «*На замечание: "Вы написали с ошибкой", – ответствуй: "Так всегда выглядит в моем написании"*». : )

----------

Eternal Jew (20.03.2012), Vladiimir (19.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Это спасибо большое,  но я вот об этом, немного не понял:


Ну да, наверное, мы друг друга не поняли. Для меня "московский университет" -- это всегда МГУ. Автоматически с заглавной буквы поставила. И вообще, все знаки препинания расставила так, как в школе учили.  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

К диктанту прикреплён файлик - ещё раз повторяю на него ссылку, - в котором каждый знак обоснован тем или иным правилом.

Если хотите указать на ошибочность теста, то укажите, где в этих обоснованиях допущены ошибки.

----------

Eternal Jew (20.03.2012), Vladiimir (19.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (19.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А вот тут уже начинается контекст, в котором речь идёт о периоде Великой Отечественной, когда (и ещё долго-долго после) МГУ был единственным в Москве универом.


Я размышлял над этим еще до(!) того, как прочитал комментарий. Счел, что молодежная адресная аудитория, на которую был рассчитан данный тест, вообще не знает таких исторических тонкостей... Без учета "исторических реалий" - со строчной; с учетом - с прописной.




> Право слово ну зачем же действительно ставить к примеру запятые там где их положено ставить по правилам русского языка если куда проще везде и всегда набивать всё без них


Вот-вот-вот! Но у меня, кстати, обратная болезнь: небольшая избыточность. В комментарии часто ссылаются на "определение степени достоверности" в подобных случаях. Но лично я, к примеру, когда пишу слово "правда", то мало думаю о степени достоверности.  :Smilie:  (коряво выразился... ну да ладно).




> Тогда, во избежание любых посяганий на честь мундира и вообще, должны бы знать универсальную отмазку им. Д. Хармса: «На замечание: "Вы написали с ошибкой", – ответствуй: "Так всегда выглядит в моем написании"»


Мне больше нравится выражение моего любимого Эдички Лимонова: "Это - моя персональная лингвистическая характеристика".  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Я размышлял над этим еще до(!) того, как прочитал комментарий. Счел, что молодежная адресная аудитория, на которую был рассчитан данный тест, вообще не знает таких исторических тонкостей... Без учета "исторических реалий" - со строчной; с учетом - с прописной.


Согласно приведённому комментарию к тесту:



> Московский университет - "Прилагательные, образованные от географических названий, пишутся с прописной буквы, если они являются частью составных  наименований - географических и административно-территориальных..., индивидуальных имён людей..., названий исторических эпох и событий..., учреждений..., архитектурных и др. памятников..., военных округов и фронтов..." [ПАС, с. 175].


Так что даже если кто-то учился не в МГУ, а в Московском университете МВД России, он не может писать прилагательное "Московский" со строчной буквы, так как это прилагательное является составной частью наименования данного учреждения.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... а если никто нигде не учился?  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Тем хуже. Грамнацисты сотрут с лица Земли унтерменшей-недоучек.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Незабвенный Дитмар Эльяшевич Розенталь:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я размышлял над этим еще до(!) того, как прочитал комментарий.


Сам написал это в силу занудской : ) переводческой привычки анализировать контекст. Комментарий же к тесту прочёл чуть позже, иначе процитировал бы его, не умничая самостийно : ).




> Счел, что молодежная адресная аудитория, на которую был рассчитан данный тест, вообще не знает таких исторических тонкостей... Без учета "исторических реалий" - со строчной; с учетом - с прописной.


Вы, не вслух сказать, как будто отстаиваете исправление "тройки", полученной аж на вступительном в том же в МГУ, на "четвёрку" или, хотя бы, на "трояк с плюсом". : ))
Автор же теста внятно пояснил назначение оного: испытать себя, а не доказать "А я всё равно ПРАВ!". %) И в этом смысле он -- правее. : )




> Мне больше нравится выражение моего любимого Эдички Лимонова: "Это - моя персональная лингвистическая характеристика".


"И никакие тесты, нормы и правила мне, экс-вред-актору : ), филологу, журналисту, старому солдату, не знающему слов нелюбви к себе, и т.д., не указ!" Так? : )
Почти шучу, не обессудьте...

----------

Eternal Jew (20.03.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "И никакие тесты, нормы и правила мне, экс-вред-актору : ), филологу, журналисту, старому солдату, не знающему слов нелюбви к себе, и т.д., не указ!" Так? : )
> Почти шучу, не обессудьте...


... Не-не, все в порядке. Я умею различать.  :Smilie:  
К тому же, с проявившимися у себя ошибками согласен.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.03.2012), Юй Кан (20.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> 1. Вы написали "Московский университет" - это и было принято за ошибку. Но здесь - явная чепуха. Дело в том, что в Москве университетов-то очень много: МГУ, Патриса Лумумбы (или как он там сейчас), МВД... даже МИФИ официально пишется как "МИФИ, государственный университет".


Вспомнил историю как товарищ поехал в Москву и решил также повстречаться там со знакомым, которого просто звали Бардахан. Ему стали объяснять как он сможет его найти. Записывай сказали - Университет Патриса Лумумбы, остановка Миклухи Маклая. Найдешь там парк и спросишь Бардахана, тебе скажут. Он кое-как это записал подвыпивший и сказал - Это же абракадабра какая-то. Потом он поехал в Москву и действительно нашел говорит его в парке. Тот плавал в фонтане.

----------

Bob (22.03.2012), Аминадав (22.03.2012), Оскольд (22.03.2012)

----------

